# prep course on monday, any advice



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

We have our prep course starting on monday and was just wondering if there was any advice you could give us regarding it, we are both quite nervous as we are quite quiet people around strangers  , its a kind of nervous excitment i guess


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Popsi
my advice would be to just be yourselves and enjoy it!! not everyone is the same and some people will be more vocal, others won't - remember you're individual!!! Also you will learn alot - we found it both exhilarating and exhausting!! Good luck - hope that it goes well. Remember to wear something comfortable - it's a long day!!
lol
Dxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Dee 

thank you for replying  , good luck to you and your dh too xx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Popsi, ours is starting at the end of the month (2 weeks tomorrow) and I'm nervous too as I'm quite shy and nervous and don't like speaking in big groups.  I always try to speak early on now otherwise it becomes a bigger deal!  Our SW said to remember to acknowledge that although we haven't got children we have got experiences with children and use them during the course.  I think we have to be ourselves, it is nerve racking but hopefully it will also be very interesting.

Hope it goes well for you.

Diz x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Diz74 said:


> Hi Popsi, ours is starting at the end of the month (2 weeks tomorrow) and I'm nervous too as I'm quite shy and nervous and don't like speaking in big groups. I always try to speak early on now otherwise it becomes a bigger deal! Our SW said to remember to acknowledge that although we haven't got children we have got experiences with children and use them during the course. I think we have to be ourselves, it is nerve racking but hopefully it will also be very interesting.
> 
> Hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Diz x


i would totally agree with what te SW said- onb our prep course i did talk a bit our 2 of our nieces that we had had alot since they were both born however due to the way "people" (the ones with children! who hadnt ttc ever) had looked at me over the yrs (8yrs ttc) when ever i tried to join in talking about children i held back on prep however i didnt need too!

good luck and enjoy prep

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wanted to say good luck for mon.    we really enjoyed the prep group. they were really informative and you could ask any questions. its quite relaxed which is good too.

keep us posted and try and not worry - says me 'drama queen 2008'!! 

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope its OK to add my experience to this thread.  I posted last month about the loss day we had to go to, its the first of 5 prep days the other four are happening this month.  I was so nervous and I really just wanted to get the day over with.  I was dreading getting emotional in front of a group, and just thinking about having to do 'roll plays' made me want to run screaming from the room as soon as we got there.  I also tend to say things and then spend the next weeks agonising over what I said.  Anyway I cant pretend it wasn't tough dealing with all the emotions about not having our own birth child.  Although thankfully I didn't cry on the day,  I did feel very sad when I got home and like Dee Jay I was really tired.  

Most importantly we had a really nice group of people and it seemed like a really bonding experience to talk to each other about going through treatment and reaching the decision to stop and try adoption.  Even though I am still nervous but I am actually looking forward to the next lot of days now that we have met our group, although not the roll play bit ( I really really hope they don't do any)  

Good luck with all your pre days.

J
X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Jaymac

on our prep you do a bit of roll play however its nothing serious in that you need fab acting skills-its more working in small groups of 3-4 people and talking how you "think" you would handle telling a child certain aspects of their history (your given info on cards about what to talk about) i would love to do prep all over again as i learnt alot from it - you dont do the "roll play" in front of the group like a "show" you al;l go into corners and just do your bits together and SW popped in and out of room

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mj thanks for saying about your prep course, the role play was really making us nervous as well, you have put our minds at ease a lot x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

MJ,

Role play was hell.  Found it really hard to try and do the actions of the child.  Only good point about Role Play was that I had your DH in my group so we had fun whilst doing something quiet serious.

Still Prep Course was good fun and like you i would go back and do it again.  I learnt so much.

ShazJohn x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Popsi - hope your first day went well and the role play wasn't too bad if you had to do any today! Can't say I'm looking forward to that bit  - it's bad enough doing it on work related courses. I'm really not a budding "Actor".

Hope you've got a lovely group of people with you. 

CG xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cotswold Girl

Prep course went well, we had  no role play and dont think we will be doing it (but not 100%) but the SW seem to prefer group discussions in small groups of about 8 people so this was great by me !

We have to do a bit of homework for next week which involves some induvidual talking to the group etc so thats a bit nerve wrecking !

The others are really nice in the group, if there was any critisism it would be that there are 25 of us on it and its too large to get to really know people as its only break time we get to chat and we have to eat too lol !!

Thanks everyone for your good wishes xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ShazJohn said:


> MJ,
> 
> Role play was hell. Found it really hard to try and do the actions of the child. Only good point about Role Play was that I had your DH in my group so we had fun whilst doing something quiet serious.
> 
> ...


i think our group was good

Popsi- we had 10 people on our prep and i think that was perfect!

xxx


----------

